# [DPMS?] El monitor se apaga sólo (misterios)

## fromooze

Holas!

Tengo un pequeño problema; no sé porqué a mi monitor le da por apagarse repentinamente. La situación es que yo estoy trabajando tranquilamente y derepente se pone negro y la señal luminosa para a modo apagado -sin luz-. 

Bueno, me acaba de pasar, así que os copio mis últimas líneas del log  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 94500
> 
> GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1072 hend: 1168 httl: 1376
> ...

 

El problema es que no sé a qué se podría deber; aunque imagino que los factores que podrían estar en juego serían estos:

-Monitor: Hyundai q770.

-Tarjeta: Radeon 7000-32M

-Kernel: gentoo-dev-sources (todavía el 2.6.5) con opción de driver radeon.

-xorg.conf:  Opción "DPMS" activada, aunque no he puesto nada sobre los tiempos para activarse ni nada de eso, porque se supone que el xscreensaver se encarga de controlarlo, no?

-xscreensaver: le tengo activado el "power-management" y sólo 35 minutos para off ; stand-by y el otro 0.

Si a alguien se le ocurre algo.. como que debería revisar el cable  :Wink:  pues que me comente, porque yo no tengo ni idea de si puede ser fallo humano. Estoy pendiente de bajarme el nuevo kernel para ver si el algo de eso, aunque soy agnóstico al respecto, y planteándome de introducir en el xorg.conf algún control de tiempo... le daré un repaso al man del xorg.conf, pero lo extraño es que antes -antes de modo genérico, no podría decir desde cuando- no me pasaba...

----------

## RAPUL

Unas preguntas:

¿se apaga de repente o tras pasar un cierto tiempo de inactividad?

¿Se te apagan las X o una consola?

El encargado de apagar en las X es la opcion DPMS de las X. Aunque hay maneras alternativas dependiendo si usas gnome, kde, etc...

----------

## fromooze

Se me apaga repentinamente, tanto como en medio de la escritura de una palabra; entre pulsación y pulsación... es por eso que me extraña tanto. Sino, imagino que ajustando el tiempo de apagado desde xorg.conf...

En la consola todavía no he tenido la experencia, ya que suelo estar siempre con las x. Yo se que por un lado está activado el dpms y por otro el xscreensaver, pero sin dpms el xscrensaver no me apaga la pantalla, sólo la pone negra.  

 Sino, no uso Gnome,  KDE o... mierda, lo que sí, es el gconf que se incia, revisaré con el gconf-editor si viene algo sobre el monitor.. 

EDITADO:

Sale una opción sobre el xscreensaver, pero la tengo desactivada.

----------

## RAPUL

Otra posibilidad es que uses algún Modeline raro que exprima demasiado a tu monitor. Si es el caso prueba a usar los estandar VESA. 

Ejemplo: 1024x768@75 o 1024x768@85 o 1024x768 sin más.

----------

## fromooze

No, eso no es, ya cuidé  mucho de ello al comprar el monito nuevo. Lo tengo a lo recomendado por el fabricante: 1024x768@85 ... he revisado el xorg.conf y bueno, en el menu el monitor reconoce que está así configurado.

Lo raro es que depende del momento lo hace más o menos... a veces un par de veces seguidas, luego pasa horas sin hacerlo..¿será que hace pruebas el dpms por si lo tiene bien pillado por los huevos?

----------

## RAPUL

¿Has descartado fallos físicos?

Prueba a arrancar y trabajar un rato con una knoppix u otro sistema operativo para separar problemas de configuración de problemas de hardware.

Quizás se haya jodido el monitor o se caliente por el verano... No será el primero ni el ultimo...

----------

## focahclero

He visto varias en ocasiones problemas como el que comentas y estaban más relacionados con problemas físicos de la tarjeta de vídeo (o de la placa base del PC) que del monitor.

Si tienes otro ordenador y otro monitor a mano podrías probar lo siguiente para descartar lo que te indicaba:

 :Arrow:  cuando se te apague el monitor con la lucecita verde parpadeante prueba a conectarlo al otro PC, si el monitor se enciende seguramente no debe de tener ningún problema ya que se recupera después de la "suspensión", y entonces la causa estará más bien el en PC

 :Arrow:  en el mismo momento, si conectas otro monitor al PC y no se enciende, hay más números de que el problema esté en el PC, y si se enciende este otro monitor habrá que pensar en echarle la culpa al primero

Esto lo he visto en tres o cuatro ocasiones, eso sí, con Güindous, aunque en este caso (y sin que sirva de precedente) no creo que tenga nada que ver.

Saludos,

----------

## fromooze

Hombre, el monitor, espero que no sea, porque es nuevo (unos dos meses como muucho) -por cierto, estoy encantado con él- y la tarjeta no me extrañaría.. en parte porque no la tengo demasiado bien configurada.

Haré pruebas; mañana desactivaré el DPMS y esta semana pruebo con otro monitor. De todos modos, va a ser un poco chungo conseguir resultados, ya que lo hace cuando le sale del ras. Eso sí, si lo hace una vez, puede que se repita unas buenas tres en la misma media hora, pero luego nada. 

Lo extraño en el caso del hardware, es que reacciona muy rápido. Como comentaba puede ser entre dos pulsaciones -menos de un segundo- el apagarse y encenderse de nuevo. 

Sobre el calor, no creo que sea porque mi monitor es la hostia! Bueno, la verdad es que no creo que sea porque me pasa en momentos de poco uso, por lomenos, esa es la idea que tengo. Suele ser al encernder el ordenador.

Por cierto... con el rollo este acabo de descubrir que se puede quitar la pantalla de inicio del xscreensaver esa que sale al arrancar el demonio. Mira tú.

A ver so va a ser cosa de cables...

----------

